

Google Patents Transition To Autonomous Driving For Cars - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9983/products/google-patents-transition-to-autonomous-driving-for-cars

======
gerggerg
Couldn't the TV show inspector gadget be considered prior art?

